# Incision & Drainage Orbital/Eyelid Abcess



## JBowyer (Jun 26, 2009)

I am trying to find a CPT code for Incision & Drainage Orbital/Eyelid with diagnosis of 376.1 orbital abcess.  Any suggestions?  I am looking at 67405 or 67413.
Thanks


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Jun 26, 2009)

Eyelid I&D is 67700 and Orbital is 67405 

I would be inclined to use 67405 because of the dx you provided.

Just my take.


----------

